# MORE from the IOWA gathering.



## smokebuzz (Jun 22, 2009)

here's a brisket getting preped







Brisket and 2 butts






Erains fish,Lake trout?, it Was awsome






Eric all happy with his drum






Eric and I






Ribs getting preped,Tip






FINNELY, got Tips super secret recipe, DON'T Tell him






Erain's fattie






Dude and I found another super secret recipe of Tip's,,,Liquid smoke???






Tip's world famous SMOKE IN THE HOLLER BEANS





__________________


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 22, 2009)

Chicken and ribs, there was a TON more on the TRIDENT, didn't get a pic
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










Erain and Rowdy Ray, in deeeeeep discusion






Ribs getting glazed






Brisket











the spread





















I got some pics of other eats, will get them posted


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 22, 2009)

WE had A TON of food, we fed half the town folk and all the camp grounds, I think we are welcome back.
We had a GREAT time and planning another gathering at CHERRY GLEN,SAYLORVILLE LAKE  2ND WEEKEND OF SEPT. we will be doing some thing this fall ,weekend may change but weill be nailed down in a week or so.


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 22, 2009)

Everything looks great!  Looks like everyone is having a great time and the weather is cooperating.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thanks for sharing the pics with us.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 22, 2009)

Ya, it rained Friday and Sunday mornings, but was great other wise.


----------



## ronp (Jun 22, 2009)

Super time was had I can see, thanks for the pics. Points for taking the time and effort to keep us informed.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Much appreciated.


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 22, 2009)

Looks like a great time, thanks for sharing the Q-view Buzz


----------



## desertlites (Jun 22, 2009)

yup thanks for the pic's and the play by play-sure looked like a great time.


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 22, 2009)

Good times and good chow.  Glad everyone had fun.  And the town of Rockford will surely never be the same.


----------



## george (Jun 22, 2009)

Everything looks great. Have a question about the beans. What kind or kinds did you use and how much?
Thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 22, 2009)

Looks like a good time glad ya'll had fun!!


----------



## grouper sandwich (Jun 22, 2009)

Look awsome!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 22, 2009)

Here ya go George:

SMOKE IN THE HOLLAR BEANS (For approx. 60)

55 oz Bush’s Original Baked Beans
45 oz Red Beans with juice
30 oz Pinto beans drained
15 ½ oz Black beans with juice
¼ Cup Dark Brown Sugar
1 Tbs Garlic Powder
1 Tbs Onion Powder
2 Tbs Worechestershire Sauce
2 lbs Maple Bacon
¼ Cup Molasses

Mix together, simmer for at least 2 hours

An there ain't no liquid smoke in em either!


----------

